# Style Warriors Haul *beats on chest*



## MissResha (May 19, 2009)

my shipment came in today

here are some pics and a few swatches. i didnt swatch the eyeshadows.
















on a mission, eversun (refined golden in the back)





Bright Sunshine, Vibrant Grape, Night Manoeveurs, Tempting, Soft Force





Purple Rite, Tribalist





Style Warriors, Fierce n Fabulous





Lustre Drops - Pink Rebel, Bronze Hero









Lustre drops - Pink Rebel, Bronze Hero





Golden Bronze powder





Eversun, On a Mission blush





Tribalist, Purple Rite, Style Warrior l/g, Fierce n Fab l/g


----------



## nursee81 (May 19, 2009)

awesome haul I can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## blinkymei (May 19, 2009)

sweet hauL!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

yeah!!!! glad you got to "pop*lock" for real!!! Great Haul!!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 19, 2009)

Holy Hannah, that looks amazing!!!! So happy for you! :-D


----------



## ladyJ (May 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!! Enjoy~


----------



## lushious_lips (May 19, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## tigress (May 19, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 19, 2009)

yay!! i just melted.. and i can't wait for my package to come.. Thursday I hope. Then friday.. get the rest of the goodies.
Hopefully we'll get a SW look from you?!??!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

ooooooh lustre drops calling my naaame! are they glittery?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2009)

Your haul is amazing!!!


----------



## orkira (May 19, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 19, 2009)

Awesome haul. Love those lip products.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 19, 2009)

Great haul! I can't wait to get mine now


----------



## misha5150 (May 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!!  The lipsticks and lipglasses have me droolin!!  I can't wait to get my check so I can blow it on this collection!!    LOL


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous haul!! Enjoy! I can't wait to get it here.


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

The lippies all look hot!! The whole collection does...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 20, 2009)

I am so in love with this packaging; totally hot!!  Congrats on the awesome haul.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME!! everything looks so nice


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 20, 2009)

amazing, i'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy


----------



## winkietoe (May 20, 2009)

Everything looks so prettyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






How does Eversun compare to Hello Kitty's Fun & Games?


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 20, 2009)

Damn nice haul. I like the colors. I can't wait to see it in person. Enjoy


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 20, 2009)

You hauled yourself some serious SW collection.That tribalist l/s looks hot! The first pic made me say DAMMNN, lol. Enjoy your haul.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

Amazing haul


----------



## broken_soul (May 20, 2009)

OOOH nice!!!!!


----------



## Tahti (May 20, 2009)

NICE HAUL! <3 Oooh style warriors collection is a-calling meee... I love the packaging so much.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 20, 2009)

Nice haul!! I can't wait to go to MAC today!


----------



## MissResha (May 20, 2009)

thx ya'll.

i'm wearing eversun blush today and i didnt thikn it would work. but its effing gorgeous!!! it shows up very peachy and natural looking! its my new favorite. and the lustre drops are a MUST HAVE! omfg.


----------



## n_c (May 20, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 20, 2009)

Love the title, LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE the haul! Makes me wanna order online too. Something about opening up a box and seeing all the packaging inside entices me more than going to the counter now...


----------



## 3773519 (May 20, 2009)

I was just saying how disappointed i was but seeing someone swatch them in a closer skin tone to mine i think i might have to just go with the order and get what i was thinking of getting...


----------



## joey444 (May 20, 2009)

Wow, nice!!  I can't wait until next week for it to hit counters!!


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2009)

lovely haul.. enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (May 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, this all looks so damn yummy.  I am so in love with the packaging.


----------



## mahreez (May 20, 2009)

i'm so jealous! nice haul!


----------



## miraclegirl90 (May 21, 2009)

pls i need money money money...
hahah..
great haul.


----------



## 2nigurl (May 21, 2009)

damn i love the packaging! nice haul


----------



## NernersHuman (May 21, 2009)

Awesome haul! Mine is coming tomorrow. *jumps up and down*


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

I don't like the packaging *ducks for cover* I prefer the sleek black traditional look of MAC--If i didnt like those blushes so darn much, i'd pass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......but I was holding out for the FF sale next month to buy this stuff. Is there any reason I shouldn't wait?


----------



## Lapis (May 21, 2009)

well damn now you are going to make me haul SW and it's YOUR fault Resha!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 21, 2009)

Oh hot damn, I can't wait until SW hits counters.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

amazing haul!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 22, 2009)

nice! do u have a swatch of the loose powder bronzer


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 22, 2009)

Lustre Drops - Pink Rebel said:
			
		

> I was curious about these too. Are they like glimershimmers with a better delivery system? How sheer are they? I am a NW45 and 160 in MUFE so by your pic I am a few shades lighter than you I think... how to they show up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

I've never tried the glimmershimmers, so i am not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but...Pink Rebel on me is VERY sheer. its really pretty and i know it'd be hot on a fair chick, just not me. its too cool. which is why i sold it lol. But Bronze Hero is VERY pigmented and not sheer at all on me at least. I love it.


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StyleWarrior* 

 
_nice! do u have a swatch of the loose powder bronzer_

 

i do in my haul video on youtube


----------



## nichollecaren (May 22, 2009)

MissResha Just watched your vid...Thanks soooo much, Great info. 

I have a question: How does The Milani Tiger Bronzer Compare to the Lustre Drops?


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I've never tried the glimmershimmers, so i am not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but...Pink Rebel on me is VERY sheer. its really pretty and i know it'd be hot on a fair chick, just not me. its too cool. which is why i sold it lol. But Bronze Hero is VERY pigmented and not sheer at all on me at least. I love it._

 
Thanks! I will check them out for sure!!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i do in my haul video on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok thanks, i just realized id already watched ot, but didnt notice it at the end of the video


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 22, 2009)

DELICIOUS HAUL!! Enjoy!


----------



## kittykit (May 22, 2009)

Great haul!! I really like the e/s and lippies. Can't wait till I see them in person.


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_MissResha Just watched your vid...Thanks soooo much, Great info. 

I have a question: How does The Milani Tiger Bronzer Compare to the Lustre Drops?_

 

swatches of Milani Tiger Bronzer on the left, MAC Lustre Drops on the right





















differences, obviously the colors are different. Milani's Tiger Bronze is more of gold-bronze, while MAC's Bronze Hero is bronze-bronze.

Texture-wise, Milani's is thicker, almost the consistency of a face cream. While MAC's is very liquidy. Which is also why it's in a squeeze-bottle. 

hope that helps


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

The Milani looks like it is closer to Sun Rush....No?


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

god i hope not LOL (for my wallets sake). but the milani one IS very pretty. and i love how it rubs in like lotion.


----------

